# What is wrong with my dog?



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you have experienced this problem with you dog? About 2 weeks ago he started swelling around hi left jaw. It was quite large and so we took him into the vet and he placed a drain in his lymph node and left it there for 4 days. During that time we were cleaning out the drain and giving him antibiotics and thought that everything was clearing up nice. Well today he woke up and a similar situation is happening, he is getting some swelling around the joint of his jaw on the left side again. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

It sounds like he could have a Fox Tail burried in there somewhere. Those things are nasty and can be very hard for a vet to find. Has he tangled with a Porcupine in the last few months? I'd definitely go back to the vet for another look.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ouch....  

Good luck with that. I think GSPman is right, he needs to go back to the doc. 

Keep us informed....


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I have an appointment with the vet in the morning. Do you know if there are foxtails around Lake Shore? I went pheasant hunting with the dog there at the beginning of November.
Cory


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It's something not to be there! Many things it can be. Olive thorn? Fox tail? Porkeypine Quill?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

cwp said:


> I have an appointment with the vet in the morning. Do you know if there are foxtails around Lake Shore? I went pheasant hunting with the dog there at the beginning of November.
> Cory


Fox tail and other related species are everywhere. Very good possibility!


----------

